

The Single Most Important Object in the Global Economy  - danso
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/transport/2012/08/pallets_the_single_most_important_object_in_the_global_economy_.single.html#pagebreak_anchor_2

======
tokenadult
Previous submission of this interesting article (with no comments):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4392466>

